# Worth upgrading my i7 930 to an X5680?



## Black Panther (Jun 23, 2018)

My cpu is currently oc'd at 4Ghz and I use this pc primarily for gaming.

Will an X5680 show any difference in performance, and will I be able to oc it to over 4Ghz on air cooling?


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 23, 2018)

It's worth it, about 20% faster.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 23, 2018)

Base clock is higher and 2 more cores ( its a 6/12 v4/6)
newer architecture 32nm so yes your see some improvement
X56** Xeons (westmere) are monster overclocker's (On the right Motherboard and with luck and some skill  4.8ghz is achievable)

adding a 2nd Fan to push/pull  will improve your chances of a higher overclock


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 23, 2018)

Not on air


----------



## Vario (Jun 23, 2018)

X5670 is cheaper and more or less the same thing.  The W series has unlocked multiplier, you could do that instead.  Gulftown is W3680 or W3690, unlocked multiplier. In contrast, the X series has locked multiplier I think.


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 23, 2018)

Black Panther said:


> will I be able to oc it to over 4Ghz on air cooling?





dgianstefani said:


> Not on air



Absolutely on air. Something like the OG Hyper212 with a push-pull fan config will offer plenty of cooling to push an X5680 up to around 4.3GHz. Your Scythe Yasya should not break a sweat.


----------



## droopyRO (Jun 23, 2018)

I`m waiting for this to arrive Intel Xeon X5675 3.06GHz 12M Cache Hex 6 SIX Core Processor LGA1366 SLBYL QTY:1-in Processors from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group really curious how it will compare to a 8600k in games.


----------



## Vario (Jun 23, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> I`m waiting for this to arrive Intel Xeon X5675 3.06GHz 12M Cache Hex 6 SIX Core Processor LGA1366 SLBYL QTY:1-in Processors from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group really curious how it will compare to a 8600k in games.


Nice price.  For games where the bottleneck is sheer core count, I would imagine it is close or same to an 8600K.  For games where the bottleneck is the thread speed, probably 30% slower.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 23, 2018)

Will my motherboard be ok for an X5690? I think that would be the most powerful cpu I might put on it.

Or would you go for the X5675 since it's got a higher multiplier?


----------



## kastriot (Jun 23, 2018)

Well if you find it for <50$ sure why not it's 32nm and 50% faster at same clock not 20% like some are saying here but X5650 or X5660 will do either


----------



## Vario (Jun 23, 2018)

Black Panther said:


> Will my motherboard be ok for an X5690? I think that would be the most powerful cpu I might put on it.
> 
> Or would you go for the X5675 since it's got a higher multiplier?


Why not do the W3680 or W3690?  Should be same as the i7 980x/990x and has unlocked multi compared to the X5690.


----------



## las (Jun 23, 2018)

Not much. Only worth it if you can get one very cheap.


----------



## droopyRO (Jun 24, 2018)

Vario said:


> Nice price.  For games where the bottleneck is sheer core count, I would imagine it is close or same to an 8600K.  For games where the bottleneck is the thread speed, probably 30% slower.


Well i might get a Pentium 4 instead, you never know with this Chinese sellers


----------



## FireFox (Jun 24, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> Well i might get a Pentium 4 instead, you never know with this Chinese sellers


I have bought a few Xeons X5690 from China, i have nothing to complain, fast shipping and good prices.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 24, 2018)

Yes you will definitely feel a different going from a I7 930 @ 4 GHz to 6 core Xeon.

Not only will you get more cores/threads but also going from 8 MB L3 cashe to 12 MB L3 cashe will help you in games. Also 32 NM chips runs cooler than there older 45 NM counter parts so al ready there are more headroom to oc just there.

I got from a I7 920 @ 4.1 GHz to a I7 980X @ 4.42 GHz. I can for sure say I got an improvement In games. Not only from the higher clock but also more L3 cashe helps. Al throw 6 core X58 chips still needs a good cooler. I have a Noctua NH-D14 with 3 120 MM 3000 RPM fans on and uses thermal grizzly kryonaut paste + great airflow i my case. And yet with 4.42 GHz at 1.41 volts the cooler still has a hard time keeping CPU below 80 C. With a prime95 test maximum heat test cores can go as high as 85 C. Off cause mamimum heat test is not accurate to normal use heat and will never become this hot in games, but my point is you need some good aircooling or if you are noise sensitive water cooling might be a good idea.


----------



## KLMR (Jun 24, 2018)

You can go for the W version W5670, 80, 90... same processor for single socket mobos (your case).

I used to have a 920, I use a X5690@4,5GHz. I only miss nvme support and usb3. Those processors were great.


----------



## kastriot (Jun 24, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> going from 8 MB L3 cashe to 12 MB L3 cashe will help you in games



It's same 2Mb for one core i7 930=4 cores * 2MB=8MB and X56XX=6 cores *2MB=12MB so only thing benefical is 32nm better ocing and 50% more cores especially in multithreaded games


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 24, 2018)

KLMR said:


> You can go for the W version W5670, 80, 90... same processor for single socket mobos (your case).
> 
> I used to have a 920, I use a X5690@4,5GHz. I only miss nvme support and usb3. Those processors were great.



I dont know what motherboard you have , but there are ways to get USB 3.0. Either you find a Second gen X58 motherboard like the asus p6x58d premium i have. These motherboards has onboard sata 3 all throw sata 3 on X58 is crap caused by the crappy marvell controller and 2 USB 3.0 on them or you can try find this PCIe adaptor from asus called Asus U3S6. I used one of these before i got a second gen X58 motherboard: https://www.amazon.com/Asus-U3S6-True-Support-Motherboard/dp/B002VVQ58M

About m.2 NVMe. There are was to get NVMe SSD to work on X58 like this: https://audiocricket.com/2016/12/31/booting-samsung-sm961-on-asus-p6t-se-mainboard/

Or you can go the easy way and try find a Samsung 950 PRO. Samsung left a little gift in them called legacy mode or a OPT-rom are they also know as. Thanks to that this m.2 SSD can be seen by legacy bios and boot as well as install windows on it with out any third party software, you just need a SSD and a M.2 to PCIe adaptor. I have two running in my system (not raid, but one for boot and one for games. In short words: its awesome to have).

My system as it is know. 







The speed i get from my Samsung M.2 SSD. Please note PCIe gen 2 at X4 limits max speed to around 1700 MB/s while my SSD max read speed is 2200 MB/s.









kastriot said:


> It's same 2Mb for one core i7 930=4 cores * 2MB=8MB and X56XX=6 cores *2MB=12MB so only thing benefical is 32nm better ocing and 50% more cores especially in multithreaded games



No there you are wrong. L3 cashe is shared between all cores so 1 core have access to all 12 MB L3 cashe as well as 4 or 6 cores has. While L1 and L2 cashe is dedicated to each core. Se CPU-z that is also why there at L1 and L2 is 6 x 32 KB and 6 x 256 KB while at L3 there only stands 12 MB and not 6 x 12 MB. all cores can use up to 12 MB L3 cashe either alone or together. While he´s I7 930 only has 8 MB L3 cashe to share between all cores. So on a 6 core xeon or I7 cpu 4 cores can still use all 12 MB l3 cashe if needed.


----------



## Vario (Jun 24, 2018)

kastriot said:


> It's same 2Mb for one core i7 930=4 cores * 2MB=8MB and X56XX=6 cores *2MB=12MB so only thing benefical is 32nm better ocing and 50% more cores especially in multithreaded games


I may be wrong but I think you are incorrect.  The L2 cache is not shared but L3 cache is.  Therefore that 12MB is shared.


----------



## kastriot (Jun 25, 2018)

i7 920 boost clock 2.93GHz --->cpu passmark=4935 ---->single thread=1165
X5650 boost clock 3.06GHZ---->cpu passmark=7431---->single thread=1231

X5650 cpu passmark difference=+49.42% faster
X5650 cpu passmark single thread=+5.66% faster

X5650 boost clock =+4.43% faster

Now do yourself math and see benefits of 4MB "shared" cache..


P.S.( i have both cpu-s!)


----------



## droopyRO (Jun 25, 2018)

Got the X58 board cheap with a i7 930 at about 80$. Bought it to play around with it, not to use it daily. I have the PC in profile for that. But i might sell the 8600K and mobo, since i plan to play older games in my Steam inventory.
And here are the results, almost as good as a i5 8600k all for 49$.


----------



## Vario (Jun 26, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> Got the X58 board cheap with a i7 930 at about 80$. Bought it to play around with it, not to use it daily. I have the PC in profile for that. But i might sell the 8600K and mobo, since i plan to play older games in my Steam inventory.
> And here are the results, almost as good as a i5 8600k all for 49$.
> 
> View attachment 103048View attachment 103049



Wow that is very good.  Your single thread speed is actually fairly competitive given the processor is nearly a decade old!
Running my 8600K and my ram, both stock: not overclocked and not xmp, my single thread score is 491 and multithreaded score is 2808.


----------



## droopyRO (Jun 26, 2018)

My 8600k at 4.5Ghz has a single thread score of 532 and a multi thread of 3030, with 1093 points in Cinebench R15. For a backup PC the X5675 it is great choice.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 26, 2018)

If you can get it for really cheap sure why not , but don't expect much of an improvement. Remember that this is still first get Nehalem.


----------



## droopyRO (Jun 26, 2018)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Int...3bc8-440c-b91c-3a9e17025fb9&priceBeautifyAB=0 this is where i got it from, it arrived in 20 days, free shipping, if you have a 1366 board.


----------



## 27MaD (Jun 26, 2018)

Don't buy xeon cpu for gaming , don't make the number of cores and threads and the low price fool you , xeons aren't for gaming at all.
i know a guy who used to game on a 10 core xeon! and he said the performance was rubbish and then he bought a 6 core i7 and the performance was much much better. if you want a good upgrade for your cpu buy the i5 2550k , great overclocker, you can reach it to 5.0 Ghz and it costs only 61 dollars.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/lnt...0ec8-413a-b0c2-1352f3d695a2&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Vario (Jun 26, 2018)

27MaD said:


> Don't buy xeon cpu for gaming , don't make the number of cores and threads and the low price fool you , xeons aren't for gaming at all.
> i know a guy who used to game on a 10 core xeon! and he said the performance was rubbish and then he bought a 6 core i7 and the performance was much much better.


It depends on the xeon, in this case these are very similar to the venerable i7 970, i7 980X and 990X.  32nm Gulftown/Westmere-EP


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 26, 2018)

27MaD said:


> Don't buy xeon cpu for gaming , don't make the number of cores and threads and the low price fool you , xeons aren't for gaming at all.
> i know a guy who used to game on a 10 core xeon! and he said the performance was rubbish and then he bought a 6 core i7 and the performance was much much better.



You fail to put things into perspective. First of all there are different versions of the same chip , there could be a 10 core low power version with a sub 2.0 Ghz base clock or one that can boost as high as 3.5 and would be decent enough for 60 fps. Secondly , price. I was just looking at an 8 core Xeon that is comparable to something like a R7 1700 but costs just 130$ , coupled with one of those cheap Chinese boards and you get an amazing deal.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 26, 2018)

27MaD said:


> i know a guy who used to game on a 10 core xeon! and he said the performance was rubbish


If it was the least Expensive of course it was (2 Ghz ).
https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/processors/xeon/e7-processors/e7-4820-v4.html



27MaD said:


> xeons aren't for gaming at all.


 There are many here that will dispute your statement 


27MaD said:


> and then he bought a 6 core i7 and the performance was much much better.


Of Course it was Clocks were much higher   and of course he bought it so he Could continue using his Expensive DDR4 Ram
and Board
.
Op is looking for a PERFORMANCE BOOST with current System and not a Platform Upgrade  and as such Advice has Been Appropriately given.
Thank You


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 26, 2018)

27MaD said:


> Don't buy xeon cpu for gaming , don't make the number of cores and threads and the low price fool you , xeons aren't for gaming at all.
> i know a guy who used to game on a 10 core xeon! and he said the performance was rubbish and then he bought a 6 core i7 and the performance was much much better. if you want a good upgrade for your cpu buy the i5 2550k , great overclocker, you can reach it to 5.0 Ghz and it costs only 61 dollars.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/lnt...0ec8-413a-b0c2-1352f3d695a2&priceBeautifyAB=0



Werent you the guy that was complaining you couldn't play GTA SA on a boiled Potato?

Anyway, Xeon's in most cases are similar to the desktop models but specific batches that gone through the stress test process for what server grade is needed.  There are usually also some steppings too that are only available on Xeons.  But for the most part, many really good and even cheap Xeons that are lets say the 6 core 12 threads and what not, of similar speeds as a high end core i7, is really just the server variant of that exact processor, and will have very similar performance to that processor.  In this individuals case, he can get a 930 but with more cores and cheaper used.

Decent motherboards can allow you to overclock.  If boost is just enough, you can survive with some cheap Chinese no name board too.


----------



## 27MaD (Jun 26, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Werent you the guy that was complaining you couldn't play GTA SA on a boiled Potato?
> 
> Anyway, Xeon's in most cases are similar to the desktop models but specific batches that gone through the stress test process for what server grade is needed.  There are usually also some steppings too that are only available on Xeons.  But for the most part, many really good and even cheap Xeons that are lets say the 6 core 12 threads and what not, of similar speeds as a high end core i7, is really just the server variant of that exact processor, and will have very similar performance to that processor.  In this individuals case, he can get a 930 but with more cores and cheaper used.
> 
> Decent motherboards can allow you to overclock.  If boost is just enough, you can survive with some cheap Chinese no name board too.


LOL , my potato will be paired with a 750 ti soon..


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 26, 2018)

The Xeon X58 W series love to overclock.  Great bang for the buck.  If gaming, invest your extra money in a GPU.







Not bad for just over $40 on EBay.  If your board is not comfortable at 200 MHz BCLK, buy a W3680 instead.  Give it some voltage and the unlocked multiplier will allow you to go way over 4 GHz without any problems.


----------



## Vario (Jun 27, 2018)

I just ordered a W3680 for $65 shipped on eBay, I will let you know about the improvement from the present i7 930 at 3.8GHz.  I figured $25 more over a x5670/w3670 was worth it for the unlocked multiplier.  HWBot claims the average for the W3680 and W3690 is 4.5 on air, maybe it will improve my odds.  This one is a workstation pull.


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 27, 2018)

What motherboard you guys sporting for it?  I can get some chinese brand mobo but they don't seem to overclock from what I hear.  I was hoping to find some cheap mobo, cpu, ram combo with these as these xeons are rather rocking in performance.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 27, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> What motherboard you guys sporting for it?  I can get some chinese brand mobo but they don't seem to overclock from what I hear.  I was hoping to find some cheap mobo, cpu, ram combo with these as these xeons are rather rocking in performance.


Generaly to get the good overclocks one needs to use the well known Brands eg Asus /MSI/ Gigabyte   and then the Higher end Models ( for the Time)
These Chinese Unmention Brands tend not to have Overclockable Bios and often only duel Channel Ram ie 4 ram slots


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 27, 2018)

true, but issue is though, all those named brand ones if trying to buy off of ebay and what not, are a fortune (for whatever stupid reason).


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 27, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> are a fortune (for whatever stupid reason).



Stupid Reason Explained  
Because you Can Overclock the Snot out of an Xeon and people are clued up on what these boards are worth


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 27, 2018)

i imagine that is exactly it.

If you find one in CAD for a cheap price, I will forever be your friend if you let me know


----------



## droopyRO (Jun 27, 2018)

More on this subject


----------



## hat (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm not sure you're going to notice much of a difference, especially in gaming, outside of a few games that actually make use of >4 cores (keep in mind you already have 8 threads, thank to HT). Maybe if you were looking to get a little more grunt for workstation type tasks (video encoding is a popular example).

These are still good machines, but they're quite old, slow, and inefficient compared to today's tech. I wouldn't spend any money on it unless you really think you can use the cores. If you want to upgrade your CPU just for better performance in gaming, I think you need to look at current generation hardware (or perhaps the next releases). Intel hasn't done much from one generation to the next, but like me, you're several generations behind now, and all those little 5% increments between generations is starting to add up.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 27, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> More on this subject


He does pretty much tests and videos with old hardware, more on that in Finnish hardware site io-tech's forums.

https://bbs.io-tech.fi/threads/kuinka-ser-jaete-prossuilla-paerjaeae-nykyaeaen.72881/

Use google translate if you can't understand Finnish.


----------



## Vario (Jun 28, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> What motherboard you guys sporting for it?  I can get some chinese brand mobo but they don't seem to overclock from what I hear.  I was hoping to find some cheap mobo, cpu, ram combo with these as these xeons are rather rocking in performance.


Asus P6X58D-E


----------



## Vario (Jul 1, 2018)

Here is the W3680, it looks mint.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 1, 2018)

How well do high end 280mm/360mm cool 1366 xeons? I'm looking at the 280mm h115i's atm


----------



## Vario (Jul 1, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> How well do high end 280mm/360mm cool 1366 xeons? I'm looking at the 280mm h115i's atm


It should be fine, similar to how it cools a socket 2011 chip.  I don't like the all in one coolers after having one leak and one have a pump fail.  It should perform well though.

My Xeon will probably be under a Coolermaster V8 because that is what I have available, really hate this heatsink's mounting system, but it does cool alright for an aircooler.  I bet I would get better overclocks with either a larger aircooler or a watercooler but this is what I have.  The V8 was what was used on the i7 930 when the system was built by my father in 2010.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 1, 2018)

27MaD said:


> Don't buy xeon cpu for gaming , don't make the number of cores and threads and the low price fool you , xeons aren't for gaming at all.


Total nonsense statement.


dorsetknob said:


> There are many here that will dispute your statement


Including me. Went from an i7-5820k to an X5680(for giggles) and barely noticed a difference in even the most demanding games. Games are much more GPU dependent. Then I sold my 5820k and am on the Xeon full time. No regrets.

@Black Panther, an X5680 is a great CPU. An X5690 would also be great, but only if the price difference isn't huge.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 1, 2018)

For those denying that xeons aren't for gaming, my x5650 clocked at 4.4ghz get's around 130cb single thread - in cpu z it outperforms the ryzen 5 1600's single thread score too and is 200ish points off in multi thread - this is perfectly fine for gaming unless your a 144hz addict.


----------



## Vario (Jul 1, 2018)

The Xeon booted up and seems to work fine, going to run it stock for a few days before I overclock.

I noticed the memory dividers are pretty awkward unless I run a base clock closer to 100 MHz, will probably run that 100 and use the CPU multiplier to overclock.  The W3680 does have a fully unlocked CPU multiplier, just like the 980X 

The ram is the Samsung 30nm Green 3x4GB and the motherboard is of course the Asus P6X58D-E.  The CPU that came out was an i7 930.


----------



## droopyRO (Jul 1, 2018)

It is the same on my Rampage II, i'm currently at 182 BCLK with i think 1778 Mhz RAM speed.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 2, 2018)

Vario said:


> The ram is the Samsung 30nm Green 3x4GB


KitGuru tested some similar Samsung Green DDR3 8GB 1600 MHz 30nm memory.  The 2x4GB modules they tested might be very similar to your 3x4GB modules.  Have a look for K4B2G08460 on the individual chips.

https://www.kitguru.net/components/...-green-ddr3-8gb-1600mhz-30nm-memory-review/4/

These seemed to be extremely flexible depending on how much voltage they fed them.  With the unlocked CPU multiplier, adjustable BCLK and adjustable CPU and memory voltage; you should be able to run these modules at any reasonable speed.  You can spend days / weeks doing some bench testing. 



Vario said:


> ...unless I run a base clock closer to 100 MHz


Personally, I would be aiming for a BCLK closer to 200 MHz.  

Looking forward to your results.


----------



## Vario (Jul 2, 2018)

unclewebb said:


> KitGuru tested some similar Samsung Green DDR3 8GB 1600 MHz 30nm memory.  The 2x4GB modules they tested might be very similar to your 3x4GB modules.  Have a look for K4B2G08460 on the individual chips.
> 
> https://www.kitguru.net/components/...-green-ddr3-8gb-1600mhz-30nm-memory-review/4/
> 
> ...


Yes these are the same type of ram, at one point I had about 6 kits of this stuff.  This is what is left.  I tried running 24GB a couple years back but it would not detect over 20 GB. I have just been running 3 DIMMS instead for the last couple years on this machine as the ram quantity requirement is not very high.

200 Mhz base clock gives me some bizarre very high memory settings.  I am not kidding on this.  Unusably high frequency settings.  100 Mhz gives me 1600 as the lowest IIRC.    I will likely run 100 Mhz base clock and go for 45x CPU multi for 4.5 GHz, if all goes well.  I pulled the CMOS battery before I inserted the CPU so might be I will need to dig deeper into memory options, I overclocked this machine before for 3.7 GHz and 1.2V and 1700 CL11 1.35V ram which ran very stable cool and quiet for the past couple years.  I didn't dig too far this time around just wanted to make sure it would post and then make sure it would boot to windows.


----------



## steen (Jul 2, 2018)

I rescued some HP Z400 X58 workstations a few years back with W3670/W3680 cpus. Both W3680 continue to run fine @ 43x/42x/41x/40x stock everything including stock AIO cooling.


----------



## hat (Jul 2, 2018)

You know, all you x58 people _really_ make me regret a decision I made years ago. I had a really nice board, Rampage 3 Extreme, 6GB ram and of course the classic i7-920. I sold it and downgraded to a q6600 system. I'm sure it probably performed better than my locked down SB system I have now...

Why in the world I ever did that I'll never know. It's not like I even needed the money, and computers/gaming is pretty much all I do with my free time. I could have followed it up with stabbing myself in the leg with a kitchen knife for fun, would have made about as much sense.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 2, 2018)

"For those denying that xeons aren't for gaming, my x5650 clocked at 4.4ghz get's around 130cb single thread - in cpu z it outperforms the ryzen 5 1600's single thread score too and is 200ish points off in multi thread - this is perfectly fine for gaming unless your a 144hz addict."




Vario said:


> Yes these are the same type of ram, at one point I had about 6 kits of this stuff.  This is what is left.  I tried running 24GB a couple years back but it would not detect over 20 GB. I have just been running 3 DIMMS instead for the last couple years on this machine as the ram quantity requirement is not very high.
> 
> 200 Mhz base clock gives me some bizarre very high memory settings.  I am not kidding on this.  Unusably high frequency settings.  100 Mhz gives me 1600 as the lowest IIRC.    I will likely run 100 Mhz base clock and go for 45x CPU multi for 4.5 GHz, if all goes well.  I pulled the CMOS battery before I inserted the CPU so might be I will need to dig deeper into memory options, I overclocked this machine before for 3.7 GHz and 1.2V and 1700 CL11 1.35V ram which ran very stable cool and quiet for the past couple years.  I didn't dig too far this time around just wanted to make sure it would post and then make sure it would boot to windows.



Does your board have a memory multiplier? Mine does I'm on the ex58 ud3r rev 1.6


----------



## KLMR (Jul 2, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> I dont know what motherboard you have , but there are ways to get USB 3.0. Either you find a Second gen X58 motherboard like the asus p6x58d premium i have. These motherboards has onboard sata 3 all throw sata 3 on X58 is crap caused by the crappy marvell controller and 2 USB 3.0 on them or you can try find this PCIe adaptor from asus called Asus U3S6. I used one of these before i got a second gen X58 motherboard: https://www.amazon.com/Asus-U3S6-True-Support-Motherboard/dp/B002VVQ58M
> 
> About m.2 NVMe. There are was to get NVMe SSD to work on X58 like this: https://audiocricket.com/2016/12/31/booting-samsung-sm961-on-asus-p6t-se-mainboard/



I bought a brand new Asus Rampage II Extreme.  That was... I can't remember 2009 or 2010?
It has lots of experiments like the PCIE hard drive or the 24GB (8x3 from a 32GB kit).
For gaming I can go up to 192 on bus, or 25 multiplier. But I do lots of FE and Its not stable for +10h at 100%.

*I won't go for a "new" mobo, I want to go for a new platform anytime soon: Its about time don't you think?*
The OP of course can go for a Rampage III or similar asus P6whatever or the EVGA counterparts.

*Its good to know that 1080ti runs fine on PCIE2.0 16x! *






What I did when new SSD by PCIe arrived was to get a kingston predator (2016) 480GB, I can boot from there. That was before nvme was so spread.
I run pcie at 16, 8, 8 cause I have a 980ti and a Xonar Essence STX.





Edit:
About CB these are some test I did some time ago:




I'm also fanse of those dirty X3400 xeons, good old OC....


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 2, 2018)

I wish I had a x5690 - I could only afford the x5650 as it all went on the main rig and still gotta get x299 mb, that x58 motherboard is the best OC heaven for you haha



hat said:


> You know, all you x58 people _really_ make me regret a decision I made years ago. I had a really nice board, Rampage 3 Extreme, 6GB ram and of course the classic i7-920. I sold it and downgraded to a q6600 system. I'm sure it probably performed better than my locked down SB system I have now...
> 
> Why in the world I ever did that I'll never know. It's not like I even needed the money, and computers/gaming is pretty much all I do with my free time. I could have followed it up with stabbing myself in the leg with a kitchen knife for fun, would have made about as much sense.



Crying for you - that SUCKS, very hard too because the x5650 is OP 6c12t and that motherboard is a beast overclocker you'd have 4.6ghz easily.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 2, 2018)

Vario said:


> I noticed the memory dividers are pretty awkward unless I run a base clock closer to 100 MHz, will probably run that 100 and use the CPU multiplier to overclock.


This can be fixed easily when you set the base clock to 200ish mhz and then adjust the memory multiplier and QPI back to where they should be. This allows the OC of the CPU without an OC on the memory and QPI, which can negatively affect the OC stablity of the CPU. In my experience, 201mhz is a sweet-spot for 1366 CPU's if you fine-tune the voltages. In most cases, a minimal amount of voltage is required to get things stable.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 2, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> This can be fixed easily when you set the base clock to 200ish mhz and then adjust the memory multiplier and QPI back to where they should be. This allows the OC of the CPU without an OC on the memory and QPI, which can negatively affect the OC stablity of the CPU. In my experience, 201mhz is a sweet-spot for 1366 CPU's if you fine-tune the voltages. In most cases, a minimal amount of voltage is required to get things stable.


What would you recommend for locked multiplier cpus? They seem to be hard to overclock - I'm at x20 and 220bclk at the moment - I'll have to grab a unlocked xeon at some point


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 2, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I'm at x20 and 220bclk at the moment


Is it stable? Never had much luck getting beyond 210mhz stable. With multiplier locked CPU's the only limitation is the maximum. With the X5650, IIRC, the maximum turbo multi is 23, so setting the bclk to 220 x 23 will give a 5ghz OC. I've never seen a 1366 CPU get to that speed without LN2. I'm a bit on the conservative side of things so I'd be keeping the voltages as low as possible while getting the best reasonable 24/7 OC boost.

For example I'd be aiming at 3.8 to 4ghz with that chip for a 24/7 OC as it's well known these CPU's are very reliable at those speeds as long as the voltage is kept away from extremes.


----------



## Vario (Jul 2, 2018)

Tried a few settings this gives a good result and stays cool and stable.



Might be able to do some more voltage reduction, reducing the offset and running Prime 95 SmallFFT a little bit at a time.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 2, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is it stable? Never had much luck getting beyond 210mhz stable. With multiplier locked CPU's the only limitation is the maximum. With the X5650, IIRC, the maximum turbo multi is 23, so setting the bclk to 220 x 23 will give a 5ghz OC. I've never seen a 1366 CPU get to that speed without LN2. I'm a bit on the conservative side of things so I'd be keeping the voltages as low as possible while getting the best reasonable 24/7 OC boost.
> 
> For example I'd be aiming at 3.8 to 4ghz with that chip for a 24/7 OC as it's well known these CPU's are very reliable at those speeds as long as the voltage is kept away from extremes.


Fully stable - only temp issues - especially now i switched from a nh-d14 to a dark rock 3 it's hitting 100c lol.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 2, 2018)

KLMR said:


> I bought a brand new Asus Rampage II Extreme.  That was... I can't remember 2009 or 2010?
> It has lots of experiments like the PCIE hard drive or the 24GB (8x3 from a 32GB kit).
> For gaming I can go up to 192 on bus, or 25 multiplier. But I do lots of FE and Its not stable for +10h at 100%.
> 
> ...



I had a Asus rampage 2 extreme together with a I7 920, before the setup i have now. Asus rampage 2 extreme where indeed a nice board, but i replaced it because the lag of sata 3 and USB 3.0. Asus rampage 2 extreme is a first gen X58 motherboard.

X58 has been such a joy from start to now and in a near future. Time or not to upgrade depends on your needs. Does it still do what you need then keep it, if not upgrade. I am not gonna upgrade in a year or two more unless CPU/motherboard crap it pants and go to hardware heaven. Then i have to deside what to do next. Asus rampage 2 extreme and I7 920 is great but the current setup i have is just even better. Higher OC, more threads, sata 3, USB 3.0, M.2 SSD and a powerful GPU. The X58 setup i have now really runs great and is well tuned.

Just take a look at the latest benchmark run i have competed in. The scores i get is nothing to be a shame of for how old X58 is becomming. I still give newer systems a run for there money in the vulkan test.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-basemark-gpu-scores.245354/

Here is a little comparison to my old setup and my current.

I7 920 @ 4.3 GHz and Asus rampage 2 extreme + GTX 970 in SLI vs. my current system. They where in the test oc to the max oc on CPU and GPU that cut run throw the test.










Cinebench R15. I7 920 at 4.3 GHz vs. I7 980X at stock, 4.42 GHz (the oc i run the system for at every day use) and at 4.75 GHz (that is of cause benchmark only). The I7 920 i had where a little devil (se score in CB).






I7 980X stock




4.42 GHz




4.75 Ghz







hat said:


> You know, all you x58 people _really_ make me regret a decision I made years ago. I had a really nice board, Rampage 3 Extreme, 6GB ram and of course the classic i7-920. I sold it and downgraded to a q6600 system. I'm sure it probably performed better than my locked down SB system I have now...
> 
> Why in the world I ever did that I'll never know. It's not like I even needed the money, and computers/gaming is pretty much all I do with my free time. I could have followed it up with stabbing myself in the leg with a kitchen knife for fun, would have made about as much sense.



I feel your pain. Goin from a I7 920 and down to a Q6600. I would have beaten my self up if i ever dit that back then or now.



Vario said:


> Tried a few settings this gives a good result and stays cool and stable.
> View attachment 103403
> View attachment 103406
> 
> Might be able to do some more voltage reduction, reducing the offset and running Prime 95 SmallFFT a little bit at a time.



Get your Uncore up to around 3600-3700 MHz. That will give a higher score in CB R15 and make your system more responsive in every day use and shut help FPS in games al well. Look at my scores just above. Note se NB Frequence in my scores to a comparison. Be aware of that it might need more voltage to be stable and cause ot that run cpu hotter.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Fully stable - only temp issues - especially now i switched from a nh-d14 to a dark rock 3 it's hitting 100c lol.


Ouch, yeah those temps are harsh. Back that puppy down until you can get better cooling.


----------



## krull (Jul 3, 2018)

hi all, xeons x56xx is NOT a worth update from 920 or 930. Qpi bus at 6.4 Mt runs faster equal to most common i7 curernt generation. motherboard its question to have seriously in mind, cause of pci-e lanes distribution in x58 chipsets. in other hand if u have acces to twin cpu motherboard with intel 5520 chipset (Asus have great models) and using a single cpu build u can notice the inaviability of useable busses. or have a x8 lanes limitation in x58 standart motherboard... . i'm using a x5675 on a z600 from hp in single cpu config and still runs xtremely faster. enought cpu for all nowdays games. and faster encoding video features. in stock cooling it reaches 3.2 ghz at 6 cores. and comented a 3.6 with turbobost on feature with tunned cooper coler and forced air. really great cpu's. i personally prefer x5675 cause lowet wattage use in cpu. have a lot playing marging builds and are economically reacheable components. the mater of using a workstation chipsets instead of x58 is  the memmory type in use and his higher price. a basic linux compilation with ligh graphical interface and nice codecs intalled runs xtremely fast, but if u uses win 10 pro with 140 process at start can notice little pauses whith minus than 12 gb of ram meanwile a core linux build not need 3gb to encode.  make a balanced build and play a lot with it. great cpu's really

s4lu2 Krull


----------



## hat (Jul 3, 2018)

How is it these chips keep up with Ryzen? Ryzen is supposed to have IPC on par with Broadwell, which is... supposedly around 40% faster than Bloomfield, clock for clock?


----------



## krull (Jul 3, 2018)

someone played with tec cooling plate, high cooper heatpipe disipator and force air..  sounds fun.. 

Krull


----------



## Vario (Jul 3, 2018)

hat said:


> How is it these chips keep up with Ryzen? Ryzen is supposed to have IPC on par with Broadwell, which is... supposedly around 40% faster than Bloomfield, clock for clock?


I think 32nm Westmere EP/Gulftown at 4.5 GHz seems close to 32nm Sandybridge 3.8Ghz for single thread speed.  Ryzen first gen doesn't have a very high clock and has the cache latency issues that were improved in second gen Ryzen.  If you have a good Westmere/Gulftown sample, you might get 4.8GHz thereby putting it close to Ryzen.  The Westmere 32nm shrink came with more L3 cache and faster QPI than the original Bloomfields.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 3, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ouch, yeah those temps are harsh. Back that puppy down until you can get better cooling.


I'm taking it as a bad cooler installation, the nh-d14 is supposed to cool 2-5c better than the dark rock 3 not 20c better.


----------



## grammar_phreak (Jul 5, 2018)

Last summer I stumbled across a system on craigslist that had a Core i7-920 c0 stepping with the stock cooler, Asus P6T Deluxe v2, 6gb of OCZ DDR3-1600, Antec 1200 case, 1gb 4870, and an old Corsair HX1000. I talked the guy down to $120 but he was asking $150 for the setup. Once I got it I added an old kit of Kingston 3x2gb 1600mhz memory I had leftover from my old 1366 system, put in a GTX 660ti that was leftover from my brothers system, then I bought the x5690 from ebay for $120. Although getting either the x5680 or w3680 probably would have been a wiser move but I intended to take this thing to the cleaners and overclock it as high as possible.

Before I got the ball rolling on overclocking, I decided to give my dad this system. However, I was able to overclock the x5690 to 4.5ghz without breaking a sweat. I was using a d14 cooler and the highest the temps got were 75c while running prime95. Several years ago I had a Core i7-930 with the old Asus P6T Deluxe and it took everything I had to get it to 4.1ghz stable. For some reason it would not do 4.2ghz.

Sometimes if you're lucky and live in a big area, you can find someone selling x58 systems without a hard drive for a pretty low price. A few months ago I bought a system with an x58 EVGA FTW3, a Core i7-960, Antec 902 case, and 6gb of Dominator RAM. I revamped that one too.

The X series Xeons do not have an unlocked multiplier but I heard the W series Xeons do. These Xeon processors overclock very well and they can surpass the 8 core AMD FX processors.


----------



## buffalostink (Jul 6, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> I had a Asus rampage 2 extreme together with a I7 920, before the setup i have now. Asus rampage 2 extreme where indeed a nice board, but i replaced it because the lag of sata 3 and USB 3.0. Asus rampage 2 extreme is a first gen X58 motherboard.
> 
> X58 has been such a joy from start to now and in a near future. Time or not to upgrade depends on your needs. Does it still do what you need then keep it, if not upgrade. I am not gonna upgrade in a year or two more unless CPU/motherboard crap it pants and go to hardware heaven. Then i have to deside what to do next. Asus rampage 2 extreme and I7 920 is great but the current setup i have is just even better. Higher OC, more threads, sata 3, USB 3.0, M.2 SSD and a powerful GPU. The X58 setup i have now really runs great and is well tuned.
> 
> Just take a look at the latest benchmark run i have competed in. The scores i get is nothing to be a shame of for how old X58 is becomming. I still give newer systems a run for there money in the vulkan test.



Incredible!   Been scouring the web for threads like this and others still using their x58.  To the x58!  May she keep processing and so on and so forth!  Cheers and Huzzah!  These were the fabled days when we built a PC and didn't have to replace it in 6-8 months!  One of the best investments/use of money ever.

My ulterior motive is to see what other enthusiasts think of slapping a Xeon 5660 on top of my EVGA E758.  (Redundant as it may be.)  I came across a bunch of threads talking about soldering necessary to get the sodding thing to work with a Westmere.  Luckily, my board is one of the "newer E758" - Rev 2.0 I think - so none of that wacky soldering magic is required.

My only other reservation is I have a Thermaltake Frio I haven't moved from my i7-930 in ... uh ... a very long time.  I'm worried there might be some kind of emergent AI living between the thermal paste in that thing.  I only dare use a blower on it.  It honestly doesn't belong on that MB (it doesn't fit with both fans) or that case (yes it's a 902) and yet there it is taunting me like a caged animal.



grammar_phreak said:


> Last summer I stumbled across a system on craigslist that had a Core i7-920 c0 stepping with the stock cooler, Asus P6T Deluxe v2, 6gb of OCZ DDR3-1600, Antec 1200 case, 1gb 4870, and an old Corsair HX1000. I talked the guy down to $120 but he was asking $150 for the setup. Once I got it I added an old kit of Kingston 3x2gb 1600mhz memory I had leftover from my old 1366 system, put in a GTX 660ti that was leftover from my brothers system, then I bought the x5690 from ebay for $120. Although getting either the x5680 or w3680 probably would have been a wiser move but I intended to take this thing to the cleaners and overclock it as high as possible.
> 
> Before I got the ball rolling on overclocking, I decided to give my dad this system. However, I was able to overclock the x5690 to 4.5ghz without breaking a sweat. I was using a d14 cooler and the highest the temps got were 75c while running prime95. Several years ago I had a Core i7-930 with the old Asus P6T Deluxe and it took everything I had to get it to 4.1ghz stable. For some reason it would not do 4.2ghz.
> 
> ...



This sounds like my PC's long lost brother.  I'm a little concerned about my Antec 902.  She's weird and beat up; I think the audio AUX connector in the front is literally an electrical hazard.  I digress.  I'm confused about the unlocked multiplier thing - I keep reading people are OCing 5660s?    Hypothetically - would this OC?:    https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4RE7N07385&ignorebbr=1


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 6, 2018)

This sounds like my PC's long lost brother.  I'm a little concerned about my Antec 902.  She's weird and beat up; I think the audio AUX connector in the front is literally an electrical hazard.  I digress.  I'm confused about the unlocked multiplier thing - I keep reading people are OCing 5660s?    Hypothetically - would this OC?:    https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4RE7N07385&ignorebbr=1[/QUOTE]
Yes, That's a locked xeon which means you increase your bclk to overclock - You lightly overclock the ram in the process too, it's easier to overclocked a unlocked cpu like my 6600k for example, I don't need to adjust the bclk and slap in the 45 multiplier for 4.5ghz - The xeon will need to be put on the x20 multiplier and 220 bclk for 4.4ghz for example over the default bclk of 190ish i think. Your board needs OC support to adjust the bclk

Refixed my cooler - Working well now and not breaking a sweat at 4ghz like a beast. £20 for 900cb+ easily and 1k on greater OC's is almost unthinkable


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 6, 2018)

hat said:


> How is it these chips keep up with Ryzen? Ryzen is supposed to have IPC on par with Broadwell, which is... supposedly around 40% faster than Bloomfield, clock for clock?


Well they keep up good my @E5645 OC 4,1Ghz(every day use)have almost equal single core performance with stocked Ryzen 1600 on CpuZ bench....



I am really happy with this platform so far I can also push this CPU with this mobo up to 4,233Ghz to work stable but then requires a bit more V and also then heat becomes a bit of problem as I am using regular AIR cooling nothing fancy....but here some results on 4,233Ghz:


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 6, 2018)

My x5650 at 4.4 get's 390ish single core and around 2900 multi

x58 just lacks single core sadly - my 6600k at 4.5 get's 193cb single whilst my xeons around 120-30ish


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 6, 2018)

buffalostink said:


> I keep reading people are OCing 5660s? Hypothetically - would this OC?: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4RE7N07385&ignorebbr=1


Yup, that's what we're talking about. Not the best price, Ebay would likely be better. Still, $50 for a solid and overclockable 6core? Yes please..


----------



## Vario (Jul 6, 2018)

The best value out there is the X5650 probably.  It is only about $20 shipped on eBay, starting clock is not very impressive but you should be able to get to 3.8 to 4.0GHz on air with it I believe.
It is 32nm, Westmere EP aka Gulftown       
12M Cache, 2.66 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI.

 A few bucks more and the X5660 is around $25 shipped on eBay.  Same thing but starts at 2.8 GHz.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 7, 2018)

Vario said:


> It is 32nm, Westmere EP aka Gulftown


Not true actually.  While they have similarities, WestmereEP has a feature set significantly different from Gulftown.

However, you are correct in that they should offer similar performance. The W3680 & W3690 have one benefit over WestmereEP, unlocked multiplier.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 7, 2018)

Now that we are talking about CPU-z bench. Here is my cpu compared to AMD 6 core and Intels newest 6 core cpu. Seems like it my cpu still gives AMD first gen ryzen a nice resistens while Intels shows a better improvement over the years. But not to shabby from such a old chip and can still give AMD´s ryzen 6 core resistance. Its no match for the I7 8700K throw, but Arent horrible behind either. None the less my CPU shut run games just as good as a first gen amd ryzen cpu. Meaning if i wants to se an improment on the gaming front a I7 8700K or better would be the only choise to go after or i can just as well keep the CPU i have now. I chose to keep the CPU i have now.


----------



## Vario (Jul 7, 2018)

It makes sense if you already have a solid x58 board and ram with a Nehalem in it.   If you don't and are building a complete system from scratch, it makes more sense to get a $200 i5-8600  or Ryzen 5 2600 with the appropriate $130 motherboard to go with it.  But then you also pay the inflated DDR4 costs at the moment.  Getting an intact working X58 boards which allows overclocking and isn't going to fail imminently is the tricky part.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 7, 2018)

Vario said:


> It makes sense if you already have a solid x58 board and ram with a Nehalem in it.   If you don't and are building a complete system from scratch, it makes more sense to get a $200 i5-8600  or Ryzen 5 2600 with the appropriate $130 motherboard to go with it.  But then you also pay the inflated DDR4 costs at the moment.  Getting an intact working X58 boards which allows overclocking and isn't going to fail imminently is the tricky part.


Well you are kind of right but also It´s really depends....there are many factors when it comes to the old hardware but that does not mean that with a bit of luck you cant find some great mobo in good condition....there are still plenty of those X58 mobos with just I7 920 stuck in them that maybe didn´t been OC and push to the limits for all those years,in that case and if the price is right you can add some cheap 6 core Xeon and have decent platform that still could be valid for "few" more years.......


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 7, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well you are kind of right but also It´s really depends....there are many factors when it comes to the old hardware but that does not mean that with a bit of luck you cant find some great mobo in good condition....there are still plenty of those X58 mobos with just I7 920 stuck in them that maybe didn´t been OC and push to the limits for all those years,in that case and if the price is right you can add some cheap 6 core Xeon and have decent platform that still could be valid for "few" more years.......



I agreed to that.



Vario said:


> It makes sense if you already have a solid x58 board and ram with a Nehalem in it.   If you don't and are building a complete system from scratch, it makes more sense to get a $200 i5-8600  or Ryzen 5 2600 with the appropriate $130 motherboard to go with it.  But then you also pay the inflated DDR4 costs at the moment.  Getting an intact working X58 boards which allows overclocking and isn't going to fail imminently is the tricky part.



It properly depends also where you live and how much X58 is in demand in the given country. I can say with a fact that X58 bundle can be found to a nice price.

Take the setup i have. I7 980X cpu, ASUS P6X58D Premium motherboard, 12 GB of Corsair ram and a Noctua NH-D14 cooler. al this including shipping i got for what is about 220 USD back in the beginning of 2017 and seller told me that the setup has only been OC to 3.8 GHz what is nothing for X58 with a good motherboard and if i back then sold the I7 980X and got a 6 core Xeon like a X5660. The setup would had been even cheaper. Not every X58 is overpriced, but you have to look for it.


----------



## Vario (Jul 7, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> I agreed to that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My father bought the P6X58D-E back in 2010 and had the i7 930 in it, he had me overclock it a few years ago to 3.8 GHz and replace the faulty Corsair ram he started with with Samsung 30nm Greens which I made a profit net on selling the Corsair.  I will probably sell the i7 930 for $30 to offset the W3680.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 7, 2018)

Vario said:


> My father bought the P6X58D-E back in 2010 and had the i7 930 in it, he had me overclock it a few years ago to 3.8 GHz and replace the faulty Corsair ram he started with with Samsung 30nm Greens which I made a profit net on selling the Corsair.  I will probably sell the i7 930 for $30 to offset the W3680.



Seems like a good idea selling I7 930 for a W3680. The 32 NM 6 core chips has more overclock headroom than there 45 NM quad chips + more cores and L3 cashe. Im glad i got I7 980X replaced it with the I7 920 i had before that ran 4.1 GHz for every day use where the I7 980X runs 4.42 GHz al throw cooling has been upgrade since then, so that properly also plays a role there to alow for higher overclock.

I7 930 shut bee good for 4 GHz or more with proper cooling. Its possible on aircooling, i dit it with I7 920 air cooled.


----------



## Vario (Jul 7, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Seems like a good idea selling I7 930 for a W3680. The 32 NM 6 core chips has more overclock headroom than there 45 NM quad chips + more cores and L3 cashe. Im glad i got I7 980X replaced it with the I7 920 i had before that ran 4.1 GHz for every day use where the I7 980X runs 4.42 GHz al throw cooling has been upgrade since then, so that properly also plays a role there to alow for higher overclock.
> 
> I7 930 shut bee good for 4 GHz or more with proper cooling. Its possible on aircooling, i dit it with I7 920 air cooled.


His i7 930 was a good one, it could run at 1.25V for 4 Ghz but temps were high and I wanted to be conservative so I set it to 3.8 Ghz at around the same 1.25V and the ram at 1700 9-11-11-33 (I think?) and 1.35Vdimm.  Probably could have gone for ~4.5 on a watercooler.  He is running a Coolermaster V8, far from the greatest heatsink around.  For the W3680 I have it at 4.1 GHz 1.288V and ram at 1600 1.35V.  I was able to reach windows with 4.6 but it was far from stable.  I wanted it to be stable and at a reasonably low voltage around 1.28V at the max,  and temperature under 70C, 4.1 achieves that and has decent benchmark scores.  It seems very stable, time will tell but there is a lot of room for more voltage if needed.  I wanted to keep the stress on the board to a minimum because he may be using this machine long term for quite awhile.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 7, 2018)

Vario said:


> His i7 930 was a good one, it could run at 1.25V for 4 Ghz but temps were high and I wanted to be conservative so I set it to 3.8 Ghz at around the same 1.25V and the ram at 1700 9-11-11-33 (I think?) and 1.35Vdimm.  Probably could have gone for ~4.5 on a watercooler.  He is running a Coolermaster V8, far from the greatest heatsink around.  For the W3680 I have it at 4.1 GHz 1.288V and ram at 1600 1.35V.  I was able to reach windows with 4.6 but it was far from stable.  I wanted it to be stable and at a reasonably low voltage around 1.28V at the max,  and temperature under 70C, 4.1 achieves that and has decent benchmark scores.  It seems very stable, time will tell but there is a lot of room for more voltage if needed.  I wanted to keep the stress on the board to a minimum because he may be using this machine long term for quite awhile.



Im not afraid of feeding X58 chips with high voltage. The I7 920 i had when benched i feeded with 1.45 volts for 4.41 GHz and I7 980X i have now Im feeding 1.41 volts for 4.42 GHz oc and 1.55 volts for 4.75 GHz but that is benchmark only off cause. But have done it severel times now over the last year and a half. It has still not crap it pants or shown other signs of degradation like need higher volts for same oc than before. X58 CPU's and motherboards (at least those two asus board i have had now) a like can take some great beatings. That is what i have learned with X58 over the years. I mean X58 is now nearing its 10 years since relase and yet after all these years i havent seen many threads with dead X58 over the years and while i have replaced many parts in my pc like GPU, HDD, SSD or fans for that matter either because its dosent live up to my needs or it is worn down like the old fans where. X58 it self just keep takes beating like nothing and boots every time with out errors.

For your W3680 you can safely operate it up to 1.4 volts. according to intel 1.4 volts is maximum safe volts for W3680/3690 or I7 900 series 6 core chips. So yeah you have some head room left for voltage as long your cooler can keep up and at 1.4 volts or more they do need cooling. I have not spared any penny on cooling. Thermal paste is thermal grizzly kryonaut, and cpu cooler as you properly know a noctua NH-D14 with 3 noctua nf-f12 industrialppc-3000 pwm 120 MM fans mounted + high flow fans in the case as well filled up with Corsair ML120/140 fans. Even on the chipset i have mounted fans now. I like to puch hardware but i also take good care of it by keeping it cool.

This is my PC as it is now, to give an idea how serious i take proper cooling. The zip ties on cpu cooler is needed to prevent it from hitting the two chipsæt fans. What cant be seen is that there are also 3 fans in the front of the case and two more zip tied in the case to blast air to CPU and GPU cooler. The reason for two fans is that the front mounted fans is far away and sucks air through a dust filter that strangles the airflow. So to get some good pressure of air to cpu and gpu cooler I mounted ekstra fans. I have more pictures if you want to see a more detailed overview, let me know.


----------



## Vario (Jul 7, 2018)

I would consider running a shroud from the back of the NHD14 to the rear of the case rather than having the exhaust fan right behind the heatsink fan, how it is now you may get a pressure build up between the two fans that reduces exhaust efficiency.  Either way, in terms of sheer amount of fans you should have little problems with heat.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 7, 2018)

Vario said:


> I would consider running a shroud from the back of the NHD14 to the rear of the case rather than having the exhaust fan right behind the heatsink fan, how it is now you may get a pressure build up between the two fans that reduces exhaust efficiency.  Either way, in terms of sheer amount of fans you should have little problems with heat.



You know what. I think you might be right. Only one way to find out. Remove the exhaust fan or i cut mount that exhaust fan out side of the case. Its not as pretty as the inside, but performance over looks.

Sorry old girl time to take you a part again and exsperiment with fan placing.


----------



## Vario (Jul 8, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> You know what. I think you might be right. Only one way to find out. Remove the exhaust fan or i cut mount that exhaust fan out side of the case. Its not as pretty as the inside, but performance over looks.
> 
> Sorry old girl time to take you a part again and exsperiment with fan placing.


Probably just do 2 fans on the NHD14 and then the case exhaust will do, I had a similar setup on my computer trying 3x TY143 on a PHTC14PE and a grey Corsair SP120L behind it, the third fan didn't really improve temps, so now I am just running two on the 14PE and the SP120L (powerful fan from the original H100i).  Overall seems to work well enough.  Or could remove the ML120 fan behind the D14 leaving that spot empty and run the 3 fans on the D14.  Experimentation is needed I think.


----------



## mihalyk2000 (Aug 2, 2018)

If mobo support it, than yeah, maybe you can aim even higher.


----------



## KLMR (Aug 11, 2019)

@Tomgang: Hey, do you think its time to move to a new platform?

I recently had access to a couple of i9-9900k, air cooled (NH-15U) and for 150W out of socket, are pretty fast.

My X5690:


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 11, 2019)

KLMR said:


> @Tomgang: Hey, do you think its time to move to a new platform?
> 
> I recently had access to a couple of i9-9900k, air cooled (NH-15U) and for 150W out of socket, are pretty fast.
> 
> ...



That really depends on what you use it for. Does it still provide the performance you need. If yes, keep it or if no then its time to upgrade. 
I have deside my self, that its time to move on as X58 no longer has the power to handle the games i play and keep FPS above 60 FPS at all time and i am moving to a AMD Ryzen 3000 platform in the near future.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 11, 2019)

KLMR said:


> @Tomgang: Hey, do you think its time to move to a new platform?
> 
> I recently had access to a couple of i9-9900k, air cooled (NH-15U) and for 150W out of socket, are pretty fast.
> 
> ...


This thread is old, you need to start your own thread


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 11, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> This thread is old, you need to start your own thread


Why? The discussion is relevant to the thread topic.



KLMR said:


> @Tomgang: Hey, do you think its time to move to a new platform?
> 
> I recently had access to a couple of i9-9900k, air cooled (NH-15U) and for 150W out of socket, are pretty fast.
> 
> ...


If you can get one for a good price(less than $400) then go for it. But remember you'll need a motherboard and ram as well.


----------



## KLMR (Aug 11, 2019)

I remembered this topic had quite a lot of X58 lovers, but in the past few weeks I had access to brand new i9-9900k (that could have been 3900X) and I'm impressed by its performance per watt and how silent they are under a huge noctua heatsink. Having the i9 at 2 meters of the X58 makes me wonder if its time has arrived. This new generation of Ryzens, as well as consumer RAM price drop may kill the X58. Of course is still a good platform if you get a mobo for free and some 2GHz DDR3 sticks, but not at ebay prices.

Given the topic is:
*Worth upgrading my i7 930 to an X5680?*

And Tomgang seems to be as pleased as I am with the X58 I just wanted to update my opinion in this matter. As of 2019 I would only reserve a "new" X58 platform to play with (overclock). Or if you're very tight in budget and you have everything, just update the CPU, and of course a 150W cooler.
But speding 100€ (or 150€) in a mobo, 60€ in a CPU, 80€ or more in a cooler (cause they draaaaww power), 120€ in a 800W psu (cause you'll need some watts for the GPU), and some 100-150€ in 24GB of DDR3? I would say: don't do it. Save some money and take a 3600X instead.


----------



## Vario (Aug 12, 2019)

The X58 with Xeon 3680 system my father runs has been pretty slow since the windows speculative execution patches.   He claims it runs slower than it used to.  I can't say as we didn't do any before after benchmarks.  Regardless,  as he is still on Win 7, he will build something new for win 10.  These X58s are becoming rather dated in single thread speed since Skylake.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 12, 2019)

Vario said:


> The X58 with Xeon 3680 system my father runs has been pretty slow since the windows speculative execution patches.   He claims it runs slower than it used to.  I can't say as we didn't do any before after benchmarks.  Regardless,  as he is still on Win 7, he will build something new for win 10.  These X58s are becoming rather dated in single thread speed since Skylake.



Yes single core performance is rather slow on these old chips. But i just ran a CB R15 and a CPU-z bench and according to them i have not lost performance with the latest updates in windows 10. I still scores just over 1000 CB in CB R15 as i al ways have done. No mater what, its time to move on from windows 7 as Microsoft ends support and by that updates as well by januar 2020. So there are not so long time to that. Else you cut try windows 10 on your dads X58 system. It runs pretty good on my system and have run windows 10 on my pc since 2015. Also there are performance improvement from windows 7 to windows 10 even on X58. But there are off cause the question are your dad willing to offer a windows 10 licence for such an old system.

All i can say is that in windows 10, i have not exsperince performance drop with the latest updates.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 12, 2019)

Vario said:


> The X58 with Xeon 3680 system my father runs has been pretty slow *since the windows speculative execution patches*.


Remove them. The chances of that system actually getting attacked using those vulnerabilities as an attack vector are smaller than a snowball's chance in a volcanic eruption.



Tomgang said:


> Also there are performance improvement from windows 7 to windows 10 even on X58.


Not much of one. In the testing I've been doing for the past few days, it's been give and take in most of the benchmarks I've run. When 10 comes out ahead, it's by less than 4%. However...


Tomgang said:


> But there are off cause the question are your dad willing to offer a windows 10 licence for such an old system.


... there is this if you want to upgrade;








						URCDKeys Summer Special Pricing on Windows 10 Pro and Office 2019, Plus a Giveaway!
					

URCDKeys wants you to spend more money on your hardware, by choosing heavily discounted, genuine, globally-valid essential software for your new PC build instead. Windows 10 Pro is the operating system of choice for PC enthusiasts, and URCDKeys has it in store for as low as USD $11.17. Office...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



$12 for a copy of Windows 10 Pro is a good deal.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Remove them. The chances of that system actually getting attacked using those vulnerabilities as an attack vector are smaller than a snowball's chance in a volcanic eruption.
> 
> 
> Not much of one. In the testing I've been doing for the past few days, it's been give and take in most of the benchmarks I've run. When 10 comes out ahead, it's by less than 4%. However...
> ...



It's 4 year since i moved on from windows7 to 10. Since then, there might be a performance difference from back then to now.

12 usd for a windows 10 licence. Thats a very good price indeed. For that price i would try windows 10 on x58 for sure if i not al ready had it.


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 7, 2020)

Just found this forum, very informative discussion on the x58 boards and the Xeon's. I just purchased the Asus P6T Deluxe V2 with 24 gig ram and the i7 920 all in an Alienware Area 51 case like this one for 
$80.00. I bought this a couple weeks ago, and I'm really surprised at the performance of this rig. So for I've only OC it to 3.7 GHz, the temps seem to be fine around 50-55C, I'm not a gamer, just enjoy some forums and surfing the web. Never bought a desktop, I've always built my own, I have a i5 4 gen rig with 8 gigs ram, and I truly believe this i7 920 rig is faster. I'm an 69 year young geek, my Dad was always into CB Radios, I guess my thing is PC's, been in the A/C business since 1984. I just wanted to introduce myself, great to be here.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 7, 2020)

Mr Bill said:


> Just found this forum, very informative discussion on the x58 boards and the Xeon's. I just purchased the Asus P6T Deluxe V2 with 24 gig ram and the i7 920 all in an Alienware Area 51 case like this one for
> $80.00. I bought this a couple weeks ago, and I'm really surprised at the performance of this rig. So for I've only OC it to 3.7 GHz, the temps seem to be fine around 50-55C, I'm not a gamer, just enjoy some forums and surfing the web. Never bought a desktop, I've always built my own, I have a i5 4 gen rig with 8 gigs ram, and I truly believe this i7 920 rig is faster. I'm an 69 year young geek, my Dad was always into CB Radios, I guess my thing is PC's, been in the A/C business since 1984. I just wanted to introduce myself, great to be here.
> 
> View attachment 167903


Welcome...that motherboard supports 6 core Xeons(need bios update)... get one of those and you will have a blast......


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 7, 2020)

Asus P6T Deluxe V2 will support X5690   i know because i have that combo


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 7, 2020)

It does, I've been looking at the X5680 on ebay. I guess sometimes we have to ponder, do we really need this, or, are we ok with what we have, for what we do. I really want to build a Ryzen rig, but if I decide to, I'll probably wait until winter, that's our slow season in Houston , not much heat needed here. I know you're limited with this board on some things, because of older technology, but the only thing I feel that I can justify doing for now is, maybe a better graphic's card, I have the AMD Radeon Power Color 7700 series, 1 gig GDDR5 and it seems to be working pretty good. Really, for the price I paid, I'm really good to go with this rig just as it is.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 7, 2020)

Mr Bill said:


> It does, I've been looking at the X5680 on ebay. I guess sometimes we have to ponder, do we really need this, or, are we ok with what we have, for what we do. I really want to build a Ryzen rig, but if I decide to, I'll probably wait until winter, that's our slow season in Houston , not much heat needed here. I know you're limited with this board on some things, because of older technology, but the only thing I feel that I can justify doing for now is, maybe a better graphic's card, I have the AMD Radeon Power Color 7700 series, 1 gig GDDR5 and it seems to be working pretty good. Really, for the price I paid, I'm really good to go with this rig just as it is.


Well if you are satisfied with the current performance and you do not need anything better/faster just enjoy it and don't change a thing.....but for only few bucks more some of those 6 core Xeon when they are properly OC can easily match in performance(more or less) Ryzen 1600(stocked).......


----------



## xrror (Sep 7, 2020)

As far as the speculative execution patches - I seem to remember that at least the first rounds of exploits only afflicted features introduced in Sandy Bridge and later. Which obviously that's not helpful for westmere and earlier.

The "problem" with x58 is just finding decent (old) boards for reasonable price, at least here in the US. The processors are cheap now which is great but as the rest of the platform lingers out to being over 10 years old things like finding 12 matched sticks of DDR3 are getting a bit spendy vs. just slapping together a newer platform.

But if you already have the stuff, game on haha.

As a parting shot, here's a pic of the 8pin ATX power from one of my main gigabyte x58 rigs that's still going 24/7 on Rosetta - It kinda sums it up - these keep going well past when you'd thought they were dead for the nth time, but those years add up.


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 7, 2020)

Thank you all for your feedback. Seems a lot of forums these days want to stereotype folks as all gamers,  I'm not a gamer, all I looking to do is, just get the best performance from what I have. I guess any of us with good credit can just go buy a game machine, or any machine you want, but in my world, that takes all the fun and learning out of it. I did update my bios to the latest, this board made it pretty simple, so I guess I'm good to go for the Xeon's now.


----------



## xrror (Sep 7, 2020)

Mr Bill said:


> Thank you all for your feedback. Seems a lot of forums these days want to stereotype folks as all gamers,  I'm not a gamer, all I looking to do is, just get the best performance from what I have.


There is kinda an assumption that if you're worried about performance, it's generally for gaming. Since it's assumed that as long as you're running anything newer than a Pentium 4 / Athlon XP all your really need is to be running from a Solid State Drive, 4gigs RAM and a half modern video-card that can accellerate web video you'll get reasonable performance in day to day tasks.

One thing to watch out for when running some of the X series xeons is some have +2 turbo multipliers which some motherboards/bios's can be funky with. It's not a dealbreaker, but like with my gigabyte boards it will often set your multiplier +2 to what you actually set and you'll sit there confused why the machine won't post - when in reality it's trying to POST at like 5 Ghz or something.

It's not a big deal once you know that's what it's doing, but I hadn't seen it mentioned by others so maybe it was just a thing with my ud3r boards.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 7, 2020)

Mr Bill said:


> Thank you all for your feedback. Seems a lot of forums these days want to stereotype folks as all gamers,  I'm not a gamer, all I looking to do is, just get the best performance from what I have. I guess any of us with good credit can just go buy a game machine, or any machine you want, but in my world, that takes all the fun and learning out of it. I did update my bios to the latest, this board made it pretty simple, so I guess I'm good to go for the Xeon's now.


NP...My advice is to go for the some of the cheapest 6 core Xeons like:X5650,X5660,X5670,X5675......I personally owned before E5645(weakest 6 core) that I  managed to OC to the 4,2Ghz those Xeons are basically the same except their multiplier and the base clock difference so those a bit more expensive(higher numbers)are easier to OC due to the higher/better multiplier and their base clock but sometimes even those with lower multiplier can hit great OC speeds....in short almost ALL of them should easily hit around 4Ghz......GL.....


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 7, 2020)

xrror said:


> There is kinda an assumption that if you're worried about performance, it's generally for gaming.


I understand that, but in my personal experience just surfing the web, YouTube video's, etc. I can see some performance gains by upgrading processors, ram and video cards. Is it worth it to spend the money to add these upgraded parts to a PC? I don't know, other than if you decide to sell, you might get a few more bucks for your PC. I have never built a PC with the intentions of selling, just the satisfaction of the build, and trying to build one that has a board you can still upgrade component's to. I sure hope I'm not the only one that has these ideas when building a new PC, or buying a used PC.


----------



## xrror (Sep 7, 2020)

@Mr Bill
Oh! Sorry if what I said came off as confrontational - I meant it as just a FYI kinda thing =D

I'm all about keeping old 'puters out in the field as long as possible. So many times people just trash old rigs when something as simple as imaging it over to an SSD gives those old machines new life!

Especially if an "old" system is something with as much promise as a 1366 rig. Just putting an SSD as boot drive is like... 90% there to a daily box. Maybe 5% if maybe the video card is just so old that you can't get modern drivers to accelerate web video - that honestly is a stretch. I'd actually have to look up what the cheapest Dell OEM 2010 PCIe vid card was? You'd have to get under Radeon 3000 series - honestly I dunno?

I do know one thing that has caught me off guard and we (???) as tweakers forget - so here at my workplace we have a few Dell Dimension T3500 rigs which are x58 with W3670? (whatever the i7-970 equiv xeon is) and they are still competent rigs but they poke a bit and then i forget... that's bone stock. No chipset overclock, 1066 mem speed - slowest SPD timings (CAS 12 @ 1066 wtf ??).

Reading up the thread where people had issues with the mitigations slowing their x58 rigs... also happened to be running stock BCK at 133. Maybe that makes a difference?

Anyway sorry for the ramble - just wanted to clarify that I wasn't trying to be a jerk about non-gaming use.



Zyll Goliath said:


> NP...My advice is to go for the some of the cheapest 6 core Xeons like:X5650,X5660,X5670,X5675......I personally owned before E5645(weakest 6 core) that I  managed to OC to the 4,2Ghz those Xeons are basically the same except their multiplier and the base clock difference so those a bit more expensive(higher numbers)are easier to OC due to the higher/better multiplier and their base clock but sometimes even those with lower multiplier can hit great OC speeds....in short almost ALL of them should easily hit around 4Ghz......GL.....


Yea the 32nm 1366 procs - at least for the fully enabled 6/12 core ones - I've had like 6 I've personally gotten to play with, their official speed ratings don't mean anything. They're all fun, but the variation is crazy.

I guess tl;dr is don't get hung up on trying to get the absolute highest model number xeon.

The best clocking chip I've personally had was a mult locked W3670 - but that clock was ironically being able to run 3900 uncore. The W3690 I got later sucks in comparison, 3600 maybe but.... it has unlocked multiplier, so it's easier on my mobo to let me run 170'ish BCK. But it also hard walls at 4450 cpu clock ;/

Another W3670 I had was perhaps the leakest chip i've seen other than the original 930 I had. I could not cool that chip. AT ALL. Same stepping as the other W3670, wildly different behavior.

I guess that's my long way of saying, don't get obsessed with trying to get the top SKU in the hope for more clock headroom - my experience is it doesn't help AT ALL.

Mostly look for unlocked mult (I think that's W3680 and above, also ... actually I don't know what that is in the X series???? someone help?. Then there are the E and L series but I don't know enough on those)


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 7, 2020)

It runs a little warm under a load, but not bad at idle....Of course I don't know how accurate any of these tests are.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 7, 2020)

Mr Bill said:


> Just found this forum, very informative discussion on the x58 boards and the Xeon's. I just purchased the Asus P6T Deluxe V2 with 24 gig ram and the i7 920 all in an Alienware Area 51 case like this one for
> $80.00. I bought this a couple weeks ago, and I'm really surprised at the performance of this rig. So for I've only OC it to 3.7 GHz, the temps seem to be fine around 50-55C, I'm not a gamer, just enjoy some forums and surfing the web. Never bought a desktop, I've always built my own, I have a i5 4 gen rig with 8 gigs ram, and I truly believe this i7 920 rig is faster. I'm an 69 year young geek, my Dad was always into CB Radios, I guess my thing is PC's, been in the A/C business since 1984. I just wanted to introduce myself, great to be here.
> 
> View attachment 167903


Given the motherboard that is in that system, I say update the BIOS to the newest version and install a Xeon X5675 or X5680. Each of those is a 6Core CPU that will give a very solid upgrade from the quad core you have in there now and each are solidly overclockable(bclk OC). Even for what you do, a 6core will give you more headroom to do heavier tasks should you need too. Each of the above suggestions are cheap($40ish) on ebay. The Xeon X5675 is an especially attractive CPU as it is a 95W TDP part and will run cooler.

And Welcome to TPU!

Found a few examples,








						SLBYL INTEL XEON X5675 6 CORE 3.06GHz 12MB 6.40GT/s 95W PROCESSOR  | eBay
					

PART NUMBER SLBYL. PROCESSOR NUMBER X5675. L3 CACHE 12MB. INCLUDE WITH PROCESSOR. INSTRUCTION SET 64-BIT. WEIGHT 1LBS.



					www.ebay.com
				











						Intel Xeon X5675 - 3.06GHz Hexa-Core (AT80614006696AA) Processor for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Intel Xeon X5675 - 3.06GHz Hexa-Core (AT80614006696AA) Processor at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						INTEL Xeon X5680 SLBV5 3.33GHz 12MB 6 Core 6.40GT/s CPU  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for INTEL Xeon X5680 SLBV5 3.33GHz 12MB 6 Core 6.40GT/s CPU at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



Also found a Xeon W3680, which has an unlocked multiplier,








						Intel Xeon W3680 CPU 3.33 GHz/12M/6.4GT/s 6-Core SLBV2 LGA 1366 Processor  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Intel Xeon W3680 CPU 3.33 GHz/12M/6.4GT/s 6-Core SLBV2 LGA 1366 Processor. Condition is Used.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## xrror (Sep 8, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> The Xeon X5675 is an especially attractive CPU as it is a 95W TDP part and will run cooler.


I mean, I defer to LexLutherMiester as the LGA 1366 master, but the lower TDP parts - don't they get the lower wattage by more aggressive turbo mult tomfoolery?

Though that's only an issue I guess - am I like the only person who had screwiness on 1366 with a turbo mult higher than 1? If that's only a gigabyte thing then feel free to ignore this!


I wish it was more obvious on the lists on which models had unlocked multiplier - it's only really an issue if you get stuck with a lock proc that has a turbo mult under say 23 (200 x 23 = 4600) as some boards don't actually like running over 190 despite what the internet says, but unless you have the most godly proc ever most kinda need a LOT of tweaking over 4.2Ghz. So 23 mult *may *cap you at (190 x 23 = 4370) but realistically... I'll just say, I haven't seen a true 4.4Ghz stable over the 6 procs I own - BUT maybe I just have had bad luck. Or I'm... errr.. old school crumugin..

I get tired of reading old reports where yeay they run 4.6Ghz but "it only crashes when" ... like nope. FAIL. What's the point of having a 6 core, 12 thread proc if you can't really max it out w/o it crashing? I'm oldschool in that I want to be able to trust the machine to say, run a render or other CPU intensive task over a week and it not cr@p the bed. My overclock is that as a normal user you'd never know it was overclocked because it Just Works. But to each their own.






						List of Intel Xeon processors (Nehalem-based) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Aw man, that W3680 looks fun. As an owner of a W3690 that I paid too much for that ended up being a worse overclocker than the locked W3670 I had before... but ended up staying with the 90 because my motherboard/memory only seems to run up to about 1700 (memory mult of x10... wish there was a x9!!!!) yea...

I hope whatever you get Mr Bill, just remember to have fun with it! This platform is pretty nice in that it recovers really well (none of this crap where wrong setting - motherboard hates life). Honestly I doubt you'll see much difference from your 920 at 3.8 to a six core at 4.2 but it's just the idea that you can slap in this proc that was unobtanium money back in the day for peanuts now =D

Honestly while you wait, I'd be having some fun with that 920 D0 you have. If you haven't already, you can hash out what your memory/mobo is happy with etc. Though you've probably already done that hehe.


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 8, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Given the motherboard that is in that system, I say update the BIOS to the newest version and install a Xeon X5675 or X5680. Each of those is a 6Core CPU that will give a very solid upgrade from the quad core you have in there now and each are solidly overclockable(bclk OC). Even for what you do, a 6core will give you more headroom to do heavier tasks should you need too. Each of the above suggestions are cheap($40ish) on ebay. The Xeon X5675 is an especially attractive CPU as it is a 95W TDP part and will run cooler.
> 
> And Welcome to TPU!
> 
> ...




I'm guessing both the X5675 and X5680 are unlocked? You're a good shopper, I haven't been able to find either that cheap on eBay. Which would you prefer?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2020)

xrror said:


> I mean, I defer to LexLutherMiester as the LGA 1366 master, but the lower TDP parts - don't they get the lower wattage by more aggressive turbo mult tomfoolery?


I'm not a master. A very experienced user, certainly. But there many folks here on TPU that have earned the title of experts in the area of the 1366 platform. The lower TDP just means that the silicon was binned better and can run at those speeds with lower power delivery and less waste heat. It also means that they OC better, as general rule.


xrror said:


> Aw man, that W3680 looks fun.


It is. I have several and they are golden OC samples, kinda like the Pentium 166MMX of yesteryear. They bclk AND multiplier OC like crazy. For reference, @ 4.1ghz they perform within spitting distance of a Ryzen5-1600, which is impressive for a 9 year old CPU.


Mr Bill said:


> I'm guessing both the X5675 and X5680 are unlocked?


No, just the W3680 & W3690 are unlocked. With the X5600 series a bclk OC is your only option.


Mr Bill said:


> You're a good shopper, I haven't been able to find either that cheap on eBay.


TY. Been at it for 20+ years so I do know how to work the search options.


Mr Bill said:


> Which would you prefer?


That depends on what you want to do and foresee for your future needs. If you want both the multiplier and bclk OC capability, the W3680 is your best choice. If OCing is not something you care all that much about but still want to give yourself room to expand, the X5680 or X5675 is a great choice. The thing is, the W3680 and the X5680 are nearly identical in price, so the W3680 would afford you more OC options in future should you want them.


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 8, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> The thing is, the W3680 and the X5680 are nearly identical in price, so the W3680 would afford you more OC options in future should you want them.


Ok thanks, this answers my question I asked on the wrong thread "So, is the W3680 just as good as the X5680? and will work on my Asus P6T Deluxe V2 board it's a 1366 platform".


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 8, 2020)

Sorry to tell you guys, but if everything goes well with my new job and then rtx 3000 and amd zen 3 comes out. I am officially moving on from X58. 

X58 can just not provide the performance I need anymore . I'm running out of memory, some new games my old i7 980x struggles to handle at max settings. But it has been over 11 years of pure fun and enjoyment with X58. Had I7 920 at 4.2 ghz and 4.4 ghz for benchmark and my current i7 980x for 4.4 ghz daily use and 4.75 ghz for benchmark, been through 5 gpu setups with gtx 1080 TI as the strongest and newest, but is now sold so running a little gtx 1060 6 GB now. Getting nvme SSD to work as a os drive, so yeah I think I have cramp every last thing out of X58 and pushed it to the limit. The worst part is everything still works as it whas new, so it is still a fully functional pc, even after over 11 years. Just the psu has 11 years on it. But age has now caught up with X58, at least for my needs.

X58 I salute you, you have been one fine trouble free pc that has been relevant for way longer i had ever imagined. Don't worry X58 will not be thrown in the dumpster or collect dust in a corner. It will be used as a retro gamer to play games that do not work on windows 10, but only windows XP.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> Sorry to tell you guys, but if everything goes well with my new job and then rtx 3000 and amd zen 3 comes out. I am officially moving on from X58.


That's to be expected. I'm aiming at an RTX 3080 and ThreadRipper(going for a TR4 model, not one of the new ones) or perhaps a Ryzen 4xxx for my main gaming/heavy workload PC. This system will continue on as my general use/internet system as it continues to be more than enough for most tasks I ask of it.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's to be expected. I'm aiming at an RTX 3080 and ThreadRipper(going for a TR4 model, not one of the new ones) or perhaps a Ryzen 4xxx for my main gaming/heavy workload PC. This system will continue on as my general use/internet system as it continues to be more than enough for most tasks I ask of it.



Yeah how great X58 ever is, not even X58 can run away from age.

I'm planning a rtx 3080/3080 TI and zen 3/ryzen 9 4950X setup as well. Threadripper is just pure overkill for my use. 16 cores/32 threads shut be sufficient.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 9, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> Yeah how great X58 ever is, not even X58 can run away from age.


What I think is fricken amazing is how long lived the upper range of 1366 has been. Think about it, we are 9 *YEARS* later and it is only now just become too slow for the newest line of GPU's. I am of course going to test the 3080 in one of my 1366 systems just to see what will happen. Thing is, you know NVidia is going to bring the 3060 and lower tier cards and those might still be a viable option for the aging 1366, 1156, 2011 1150/1151 based systems.


----------



## 529th (Sep 9, 2020)

Salute to X58!  I still have 3 X58 boards, an Asrock X58 Extreme 1st revision, Gigabyte UD7 X58, and I'm currently using an EVGA Classified 141 E770 X58 for my main rig.. also have an i7 970, W3690, and an X5690.  If my SATA ports didn't burn out on 2 of the boards (Asrock and the EVGA) I'd still use X58 for my main system.  I managed to work around the burnt out ports with a pcie adapter and the onboard raid with the EVGA, 1 port on the native still works, thankfully 

Once I upgrade the 3800X chip in my Auros Xtreme X570 board I'll build an AMD main system


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> What I think is fricken amazing is how long lived the upper range of 1366 has been. Think about it, we are 9 *YEARS* later and it is only now just become too slow for the newest line of GPU's. I am of course going to test the 3080 in one of my 1366 systems just to see what will happen. Thing is, you know NVidia is going to bring the 3060 and lower tier cards and those might still be a viable option for the aging 1366, 1156, 2011 1150/1151 based systems.



Actually, X58 is nearly 12 years old now. It came out in November 2008 with I7 920. 2010 gave us the second gen of X58, the 6 core i7 and xeon's. I got an I7 920 in May 2009. Almost 11 and a half years ago.

Yeah X58 has been such a great and stable platform for not to mention relevant for a very long time. I will not recommend to pair X58 with anything more powerful than a gtx 1080 TI based on my own experience. Gtx 1080 TI is really the limit and this gpu still requires a highly over clocked cpu with 6 cores and at least 4.4 ghz all core oc is needed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 9, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> I will not recommend to pair X58 with anything more powerful than a gtx 1080 TI based on my own experience. Gtx 1080 TI is really the limit and this gpu still requires a highly over clocked cpu with 6 cores and at least 4.4 ghz all core oc is needed.


Not really. I currently have an EVGA 2080 paired with a W3680 in a Dell T3500. The CPU only bottlenecks the 2080 in certain games. That system previously had an X5680 in it, so no OCing with Throttlestop and it still ran fine.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 9, 2020)

529th said:


> Salute to X58!  I still have 3 X58 boards, an Asrock X58 Extreme 1st revision, Gigabyte UD7 X58, and I'm currently using an EVGA Classified 141 E770 X58 for my main rig.. also have an i7 970, W3690, and an X5690.  If my SATA ports didn't burn out on 2 of the boards (Asrock and the EVGA) I'd still use X58 for my main system.  I managed to work around the burnt out ports with a pcie adapter and the onboard raid with the EVGA, 1 port on the native still works, thankfully
> 
> Once I upgrade the 3800X chip in my Auros Xtreme X570 board I'll build an AMD main system



X58 has been really good to us and the motherboards has been strong and stable. At least the two asus boards i have had. My current second gen X58 board is 10 years old and everything stil works flawless. In fact motherboard and cpu works just as good as it whas new. It just it's age can be felt now. But button line is, if I throw my X58 out in the dumpster. I would throw a perfectly working system out.



lexluthermiester said:


> Not really. I currently have an EVGA 2080 paired with a W3680 in a Dell T3500. The CPU only bottlenecks the 2080 in certain games. That system previously had an X5680 in it, so no OCing with Throttlestop and it still ran fine.



It's a mixed bag for me as well. Some games I had bottleneck while other games with all eyes candy cut max the gpu out even in 1080P resolution. But pairing a rtx 3080 or 3090 with X58 i can't recommend.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 9, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> X58 has been really good to us and the motherboards has been strong and stable. At least the two asus boards i have had. My current second gen X58 board is 10 years old and everything stil works flawless.


Some of those X58 motherboards are amongst the best that I saw when it comes to the VRM and overall quality........


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 9, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Some of those X58 motherboards are amongst the best that I saw when it comes to the VRM and overall quality........



I Will not denie that and the boards I have had is bofh top tier boards for its time. Asus Rampage 2 extreme and ASUS P6X58D Premium. This just shows that if you are amongst those who keep hardware for a long time, buying good quality parts will payoff in the long run.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 9, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> But pairing a rtx 3080 or 3090 with X58 i can't recommend.


Oh neither can I. When I said earlier that I was going to test it, that was just for giggles to see what the results would be. I am fully expecting my W3680 to bottleneck a 3080. The question is, by how much..



Zyll Goliath said:


> Some of those X58 motherboards are amongst the best that I saw when it comes to the VRM and overall quality........


Agreed. That was a time when ASUS, Gigabyte and MSI pulled out all the stops where quality was concerned.


----------

